# Choctawhatchee Bay Late July???



## billfishguy17 (Mar 21, 2010)

Will be back in town in Late July after snapper is closed. Can do the usual trolling for kings but a question about the bay. Is there any Reds, spanish, or specs to be had that time of year. If so would you use for bait? Bottom or surface? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Spaish, blues and ladyfish will be roaming the bays still along with the very early trout bite (actually better at night under the lights of docks). All the bridges will hold redfish and even a flounder or two. Don't be surprised if you happen to run into a large school of Jacks either!! Find the birds and bait and you will find the fish. Also, worth checking out the pilings of all bridges ( i like Mid. Bay Bridge) for black snapper (also called grey snapper). Use light line 10# with a small hook and live menhaden 2-3" or croakers pitch it to the pilings and watch them come out to play. I like to use no weight and sight fish to the pilings...watch out cause they like to eat and run back into there hole. Got to be quick...lots of fun.


----------



## billfishguy17 (Mar 21, 2010)

Appreciate the info. I will give it a try. thanks


----------

